# Mystro Problems



## Ubervaca (Nov 26, 2016)

I get two error messages when I try to use Mystro:
1. "Log in to your rideshare apps and make sure they can go online."
2. "Mystro can't go online."

Does anyone have any ideas?
Going to Mystro help did not work.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had good luck with an app called QRAD to do auto switching. You might want to give that one a try. In fact I would suggest giving all of them a try and decide which works best for you - Mystro, Maximo, Qrad and Ride companion.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

jack1981 said:


> I have had good luck with an app called QRAD to do auto switching. You might want to give that one a try.


Jack do you run QRD ? I see you posted in all the threads today.. I tried it last week and it's pretty lame at this point ...why use it if it wont even auto accept ?


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

dauction said:


> Jack do you run QRD ? I see you posted in all the threads today.. I tried it last week and it's pretty lame at this point ...why use it if it wont even auto accept ?


No - just happened to com back this forum today after a while. I never want an app to auto-decline or auto-accept a ride since I decide that on a case by case basis depending on my current situation - as far as I am concerned, it is a useless feature. I find qrad does an excellent job on switching, which is what I care about. But what may work better for me may not be the best for everyone - so I would encourage folks to try out all of these - Mystro, Maximo, Qrad and Ride Companion - and decide for themselves.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

jack1981 said:


> No - just happened to com back this forum today after a while. I never want an app to auto-decline or auto-accept a ride since I decide that on a case by case basis depending on my current situation - as far as I am concerned, it is a useless feature. I find qrad does an excellent job on switching, which is what I care about. But what may work better for me may not be the best for everyone - so I would encourage folks to try out all of these - Mystro, Maximo, Qrad and Ride Companion - and decide for themselves.


Ride Companion ... I haven't tried that one for awhile ...you ever have any luck with that one?

Maxymo is working for me right now...busy area..constant pings so I Like to set passenger rating , distance and auto accept.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Last time I tried Ride Companion it was busted. I like QRAD the best so far. It does not auto-accept but I would never want an app to auto-accept a ride - last thing I need is to be on a ride from Uber/Lyft point of view and I am not even aware that I am on a ride because an app accepted it while I had stepped away from the phone for a couple of minutes. 

It does show additional alerts if time to pickup/distance is over user-set limits, ride type is Pool etc. but that info is already on screen anyway - so not of too much help to me. Others might like the additional warnings.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ubervaca said:


> I get two error messages when I try to use Mystro:
> 1. "Log in to your rideshare apps and make sure they can go online."
> 2. "Mystro can't go online."
> 
> ...


All these apps are a complete waste of money. Uninstall and learn how to run both simultaneously, even when on a trip. Maximize your earnings.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

@RideshareUSA , I completely respect your opinion. But around 20 cents a day, it was worth it for me to have the convenience - I average over $100 per day and spend far more on coffee. But that's just me - as I said, I respect your opinion.


----------



## Johnriii (Jul 23, 2018)

I have read many comments about the Rideshare auto switching apps, and I have tried both Maxymo and Mystro. a huge majority of the time, they both work great, for me. however, I won't debate the fact that some people seem to have much worse luck than others, especially when it comes to turning off lyft when I get an Uber trip or vice versa. personally, on over 200 rides (yep, I'm a newbie, and part time as well) I've never had this happen to me. personally, I like not having to reach up to touch my phone when i'm traveling 70 mph to accept a trip and turn the other app off, I like living a bit too much. also, I don't like Police stopping me for touching my phone too much while I'm driving. I don't appreciate tickets at all. so both apps seem to work FOR ME, even though I did run into that error message about a month ago, which coincidentally occurred when Lyft did their last update. Now, I can't say HOW i got it fixed, but Mystro did send me two or three emails and "walked me through it", and everything has been great since then.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Mystro app does not appear for me in the Google play store any more. Anyone else able to see it?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have problems with Mystro all the time. Surprisingly though, my husband has absolutely none and we both have a Pixel 3. My biggest problem is it will not turn Lyft off or on. Also, Mystro sounds do not work. Mystro recently sent me an email saying they have an update on their website that is not yet on Google Play. I got it but still no luck.


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

Ubervaca said:


> I get two error messages when I try to use Mystro:
> 1. "Log in to your rideshare apps and make sure they can go online."
> 2. "Mystro can't go online."
> 
> ...


Lyft is/was intentionally blocking them.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

QRAD still seems to work well..for the most part. You have to hit the Lyft switch once when it brings up Lyft - that is the impact this Lyft blocking of all these apps seems to have had.


----------



## Cricket7950 (May 22, 2019)

I thought about those apps, but then I decided to try the split screen feature on my phone. It actually works pretty well.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You're paying Mystro to preserve your useless acceptance rates...

*WHY?*

DELETE MYSTRO. Yo don't need it.

If you're going to run multiple apps, just leave them both on and accept the pings you want.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Cricket7950 said:


> I thought about those apps, but then I decided to try the split screen feature on my phone. It actually works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 330492


 Great idea, Thanks. ?


----------



## Cricket7950 (May 22, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Great idea, Thanks. ?


No problem.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Cricket7950 said:


> I thought about those apps, but then I decided to try the split screen feature on my phone. It actually works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 330492


I already have too many crapps on my phone, so split screen is what I do as well.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Cricket7950 said:


> I thought about those apps, but then I decided to try the split screen feature on my phone. It actually works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 330492


I posted pics a few weeks ago of running the apps, split screen, on my tablet. I'll see if I can find the post.

Edit: I couldn't find the old pic, so took a new one. (Pic shown is slightly smaller than actual size)


----------



## Eurasiangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Ubervaca said:


> I get two error messages when I try to use Mystro:
> 1. "Log in to your rideshare apps and make sure they can go online."
> 2. "Mystro can't go online."
> 
> ...


Honestly I would just use tasker and quit paying monthly fees to these guys


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Eurasiangirl said:


> Honestly I would just use tasker and quit paying monthly fees to these guys


Why use tasker?


----------



## Eurasiangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Why use tasker?


Why not? Or use Automate if you're really cheap


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Eurasiangirl said:


> Why not? Or use Automate if you're really cheap


LEAVE THE APPS ON.

All you're doing is automating turning OFF apps, that you rely on to make money. The only thing that will happen is your acceptance rate will drop. (which is useless) Unfortunately you're also missing 1/2 of the pings sent your way, which decreases your earnings by at least 10-15%.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ubervaca said:


> I get two error messages when I try to use Mystro:
> 1. "Log in to your rideshare apps and make sure they can go online."
> 2. "Mystro can't go online."
> 
> ...


Mystro said you need OS version higher than 7.1+.
I had the same problem before and they couldn't solve it.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Mystro's current fix is working for me.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Fix from a week or so ago didnt work for me and actually made it worse for me so i went and canceled the other day got an email from tech support yesterday with a free month so they would have time to fix it, not sure what good a free mnth does if it isnt even useable.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Cricket7950 said:


> I thought about those apps, but then I decided to try the split screen feature on my phone. It actually works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 330492


I phone or android? I have an iphone 6+ but having trouble getting it to run split screen with uber and lyft.


----------



## Cricket7950 (May 22, 2019)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> I phone or android? I have an iphone 6+ but having trouble getting it to run split screen with uber and lyft.


Android.

https://www.techradar.com/how-to/how-to-use-split-screen-mode-on-iphone-and-ipad
If that doesn't help, then you might have to do a little more Google searching. ?


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

looks like the 6 plus doesnt have it as an option without purchasing a seperate app that may or may not do exactly what I want.. The 6s Plus does......


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Fix from a week or so ago didnt work for me and actually made it worse for me so i went and canceled the other day got an email from tech support yesterday with a free month so they would have time to fix it, not sure what good a free mnth does if it isnt even useable.


Got email overnight since they haven't heard back from yet they are closing my ticket.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Lyft has basically killed Mystro. Mystro does have an app but you have to download from a computer with your phone connected. Pain in the you know what. I did it and the app worked. Then, I had occasion to restart my phone (unrelated to Mystro). I went to use Mystro and got a message saying since I rebooted my phone I had to reinstall all over again. I contacted Mystro and sure enough, if you restart your phone you have to go through the whole install nonsense again. I think Mystro is pretty much finished unless they can get Lyft to play nice.


----------



## Johnriii (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, lyft has killed just about any of the auto accept/filter rideshare apps. They SAY they haven't but maxymo and Mystro say otherwise. I used mystro primarily to filter poorly rated riders and not fooling with my phone in a moving car when I get pinged buy uber and I need to get lyft turned off, or vice versa. It was so much safer, but now i just try to accept new pings when parked or at a stop light.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes, all of them are now unable to auto-turn Lyft offline/online.
I still use QRAD though, it turns Uber on/off automatically. For Lyft, it brings it up automatically, I just hit the switch.
Not 100% of what I want but somewhat close. But then, I don't want any app to auto-accept or auto-decline. Prefer to decide that myself based on current situation.


----------



## geogeofried (Jun 7, 2019)

Mystro's trash just use the split screen


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber now has 'auto-accept' feature built into their app.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Cricket7950 said:


> I thought about those apps, but then I decided to try the split screen feature on my phone. It actually works pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 330492


I have an iPhone 7. How do I enable split screen? I've looked on the web and seen at least 4 different ways to do it, none of which seem to work.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Just reloaded Mystro. Some new prompts to get it running. You need to enter a 6 digit # that supposedly gets texted to you by Lyft. Then needed to confirm the email I use with Lyft. Finally had to enter my drivers license number. Hopefully this means Mystro and Lyft have worked something out.


----------

